

How to visualize a Formula 1 race - CWIZO
http://mihafeus.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-visualize-formula-1-race.html?spref=fb

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is what you get if you connect to the F1 live timing. It's live (as it
says) and updated in real-time during the race:

<http://www.formula1.com/live_timing/live_timing.html>

I always have that open during a race, because you get a lot more detail from
that than from the commentators. Some camera shots of the pit lane wall show
exactly that screen.

